# Shrimp vs Corydoras



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

I have a couple of Corydoras julii in an aquarium along with Paracheirodon axelrodi and Caridina japonica. The Amano shrimp have got fairly large and I have to take preventative action to ensure the Corydoras get anything to eat. No sooner do I put a sinking pellet into the water than the shrimp rush down from the "trees", grab it, and run off. The Corydoras are still looking... What I do now is to crumble the pellet, roll up my sleeve, and put the pieces on the substrate so the Corydoras have a chance of getting some before the shrimp descend - the Cardinals also get in on the action and swipe a few pieces these days.

This game has evolved one step further. The shrimp now fly off the trees onto my hand and try and wrench the pellet pieces away before my fingers even get the to substrate. It's a pretty tickly feeling... but somewhat endearing... They've become quite friendly those shrimp.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Hahahahaha that has to be humorous to watch  My shrimp are also very friendly, not having any predators to worry about, so they usually jump on my arms when I'm working on the tank -- you are right, it tickles! I guess they think I might be made of algae. It's actually hard to 'shoosh' them away!


----------

